# Guess who is turning two?!



## Leotah (Oct 28, 2015)

Remi is officially an adult pup! Yay!! 
*throws confetti*

It seems like only yesterday that I adopted him. He was a matted mess and flea covered! So glad this handsome pup is mine! I hate to imagine his life before finding me.


----------



## Leotah (Oct 28, 2015)

Now he is the big brother to our new pup, Chief! 

I've never loved a dog more than I have loved Remi. He is hands down the smartest dog I have ever met. I mean how many dogs know how to open and close their crate and yet chose to only do so when you ask? Talk about well behaved! He's more obsessed with playing fetch than most of the big dogs we know. Oh and talk about a cute case of Napoleon Syndrome! We know boy, you're a great dane trapped in a papillon body. 

Happy birthday Remi! 

Anyone else have birthdays coming up?


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Aww they are both so beautiful !!!

Dogs are the best!


----------



## Leotah (Oct 28, 2015)

Awww thanks! Those are my boys!  

They are the best! Like unconditional love all the time. How awesome is that?


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Aww that's too cute. I have three dogs, two are Chihuahuas the third is a American Escamo. Thanks to them, my house does not need a door bell because they will bark at; people walking by the house with dogs, deer, chipmunks and the biggest threat, falling leaf. Do your dogs bark?


----------



## Leotah (Oct 28, 2015)

Remi isn't really vocal, but chief is a mad man! He bounces like a rabbit to the door and howls his head off at anything and everything that moves


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

My two Chihuahuas once scared off and chased after two hungry adult coyotes, my Chihuahuas were fine after that. Do you share your bed with your dogs?


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

my dog jazzy once bought a coyote pup home and tried to rize it silly till the thing turned one year old and thought it was a dog not a coyote


----------

